# New Tattoo day



## Zoltta (Jun 17, 2010)

Some shit i came up with. Gadsden Flag's "Don't Tread On Me" + Patrick Henry's "Give Me Liberty or Give Me Death" = This.

The flash and Bacitracin makes it look shitty but its the best i can do


----------

